# seeking English speakers in Bologna



## Skydancer21

hello
I have recently moved to Italy from the US and while I have some Italian friends here, and work possibilities ( I am a performer, teacher, designer, grant-proposal writer) but would like to know others who live here and speak English!

Also looking for a flat possible as a caretaker, or to share.
thanks
ciao for now
Patty


----------



## JohnD63

Hi Pat
which part of Bologna? Central or suburbs!


----------



## Skydancer21

JohnD63 said:


> Hi Pat
> which part of Bologna? Central or suburbs!


I am still looking for the right situation as close to the Centro as possible. House-sitting for a medium period, caretaker, property management are all on my list!

I would share a space with one person, but would prefer a small quiet space of my own. I have my kitty with me! any help would be appreciated..thks sky


----------



## pavellina

Hi!
My name's Claudia, I live in Bologna (Casalecchio zone) and I'm Italian.
I'm looking for english-speaking friends to improve my language and hang out sometimes, I'm married with a young baby (almost 8 months at the moment).
Quite busy life but I would like to have some expat friends!
Bye!


----------



## noanswer

Don't know any native English speakers in Bologna, but if you're ever on Via Zamboni call into Il Ristoro delle Fate just near the university, the owners are Sicilian but their English is really good, (the barman Mirko stayed in Reading for a year). 

If for nothing else, they do the best Mojitos!


----------



## dianee212

Hi Patty,

I'm on my way! Coming to study Italian for a short while. How do you like Bologna and why did you decide to settle there. I'll be sure to contact you on my arrival in early September.

Diane





Skydancer21 said:


> hello
> I have recently moved to Italy from the US and while I have some Italian friends here, and work possibilities ( I am a performer, teacher, designer, grant-proposal writer) but would like to know others who live here and speak English!
> 
> Also looking for a flat possible as a caretaker, or to share.
> thanks
> ciao for now
> Patty


----------



## ianthy

Hi check out the following group of english speakers in Bologna. www.iwfbologa.com
This is an english speaking group with many expats US, UK and other nationalities. They have lots of events that take place mainly in the centre of Bo. There is a small subscription fee.

We have a house in the hills above Bologna but sadly we are not full time in Italy. 

Ianthy


----------



## jason186

*hi*



pavellina said:


> Hi!
> My name's Claudia, I live in Bologna (Casalecchio zone) and I'm Italian.
> I'm looking for english-speaking friends to improve my language and hang out sometimes, I'm married with a young baby (almost 8 months at the moment).
> Quite busy life but I would like to have some expat friends!
> Bye!







im a srilankan living in bologna. im also looking for people who speaks english in bologna (its hard to find so many). please be free to contact me




or you can reach me on my mobile 392 259 4009


----------



## jason186

*hi*

hi Ianthy


i just tried to log into the website you have mentioned, but its impossible to get through


----------



## ianthy

Hi - you can view the site but need to pay a subscription to have full access to all areas.

Rgds


----------



## jason186

looking for new friends


----------



## nancydong

hi patty,
i am an american living in bologna (croce di casalecchio). welcome to bologna.
we will be moving bk to the usa in april/may of 2014, so if you are setting up house and need furniture/appliances, let me know...
or we can meet up for coffee and speak english 
good luck!
nancy


----------

